# برنامه نویسی میکروکنترلر (MicroController) ها و MicroProcessor ها > برنامه نویسی سیستم های Embeded > مباحث عمومی کار با سخت افزارها، سنسورها و لوازم جانبی >  هدایت آرمیچر

## aleas2

سلام خسته نباشید من یه آمیچر دارم میخواد با کامپیوتر بتونم برقشو قصلع  وصل کنم یعنی بتونم یه آرمیچر رو تحت کنترل بگیرم که ای کار کنه که کار  نکنه و میخواستم از طریق بی سیم اینکارو بکنم کسی میدونه چطوری مدارشو  بسازم (کم هزینه ترین روش) و با vb6 میخوام هدایتش کنم چطوری با vb6 باید  اینکارو بکنم؟ضمنن کامپیوتر بنده فقط پورت usb داره؟

----------


## HjSoft

بهترین راه و نسبتا کم خرج اینه که با میکرو های avr اتصال رو به vb6  با Rs232 انجام بدید و بقیه اش کاری نداره .

----------


## aleas2

> بهترین راه و نسبتا کم خرج اینه که با میکرو های avr اتصال رو به vb6  با Rs232 انجام بدید و بقیه اش کاری نداره .


عزیز من دراین باره هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم تازه میخوام شروع کنم ونگین برو این کتابو بخون و ... !! خودتو فقط روش ساخت بگین چه چیزی باید تهیه کنم  وبه چه شکل وصل کنم و چطوی از vb6 مدیریتش کنم؟ضمنن این مهمه از طریق بی سیم یعنی سیمی از آرمیچر به کامپیوتر وصل نشه

----------


## returnx

من درمورد میکرو کنتلر ها خیلی اطلاعاتی ندارم اما شما می تونید با زبان Bascame برنامه نویسی میکرو کنتلر انجام دهید که سینتکسش خیلی به vb نزدیکه.

----------


## aleas2

> من درمورد میکرو کنتلر ها خیلی اطلاعاتی ندارم اما شما می تونید با زبان Bascame برنامه نویسی میکرو کنتلر انجام دهید که سینتکسش خیلی به vb نزدیکه.


سلام مرسی ممنون ولی فقط با vb6 میخوام اینکارو بکنم وهیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم؟

----------


## Felony

> سلام مرسی ممنون ولی فقط با vb6 میخوام اینکارو بکنم وهیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم؟


اگر فقط بحثتون رو کنترل روشن و خاموش شدن هست میتونید یه برد آماده فرستنده و گیرنده 1 کانال آماده از بازار تهیه کنید و به وسیله یک رله و مدار ساده اون رو به پورت سریال متصل کنید و با VB هم به پورت سریال دستور روشن یا خاموش شدن رله رو بدید و موتور رو روشن و خاموش کنید ولی اگر نظرتون رو بحث کنترل سرعت موتور هم هست اون وقت دیگه VB6 اون وسط نقش هویج رو ایفا میکنه !

برای پیاده کردن این سیستم به صورت Wireless باید یه برد فرستنده و یه برد گیرنده خودتون طراحی کنید چون بردهای موجود تو بازار قابلیت ارسال دیتا رو ندارن و سرعت موتور نوعی دیتا هست که باید از پورت سریال بگیریدش و به فرستنده بدید ، فرستنده اون رو به امواج تبدیل کنه و برای گیرنده بفرسته و در مقصد گیرنده اطلاعات رو دیکد کنه و برای کنترل سرعت موتور ازشون استفاده کنه ، که این کار نیاز به کار با میکرو کنترلرها داره که با بی اطلاعی شما از الکترونیک میسر نیست ، بهتره برای شروع کار مورد اول ( فقط روشن و خاموش کردن موتور ) رو پیگیری کنید یا برید سراغ آموختن مباحث الکترونیک و میکرو کنترلرها .

موفق باشید .

----------


## aleas2

> اگر فقط بحثتون رو کنترل روشن و خاموش شدن هست میتونید یه برد آماده فرستنده و گیرنده 1 کانال آماده از بازار تهیه کنید و به وسیله یک رله و مدار ساده اون رو به پورت سریال متصل کنید و با VB هم به پورت سریال دستور روشن یا خاموش شدن رله رو بدید و موتور رو روشن و خاموش کنید ولی اگر نظرتون رو بحث کنترل سرعت موتور هم هست اون وقت دیگه VB6 اون وسط نقش هویج رو ایفا میکنه !
> 
> برای پیاده کردن این سیستم به صورت Wireless باید یه برد فرستنده و یه برد گیرنده خودتون طراحی کنید چون بردهای موجود تو بازار قابلیت ارسال دیتا رو ندارن و سرعت موتور نوعی دیتا هست که باید از پورت سریال بگیریدش و به فرستنده بدید ، فرستنده اون رو به امواج تبدیل کنه و برای گیرنده بفرسته و در مقصد گیرنده اطلاعات رو دیکد کنه و برای کنترل سرعت موتور ازشون استفاده کنه ، که این کار نیاز به کار با میکرو کنترلرها داره که با بی اطلاعی شما از الکترونیک میسر نیست ، بهتره برای شروع کار مورد اول ( فقط روشن و خاموش کردن موتور ) رو پیگیری کنید یا برید سراغ آموختن مباحث الکترونیک و میکرو کنترلرها .
> 
> موفق باشید .


دوست عزیز خب چطوری باید خودم فرستنده وگیرنده بسازم؟که هم سرعت کم زیاد کنه و قطع وصل نقشه ای از مدارش اگر دارین بزارین؟>و چه چیزی برای این کار لازمه تهیه کنم؟وضمنن کامپیوتر من فقط پورت 
usb
داره

----------


## Felony

> دوست عزیز خب چطوری باید خودم فرستنده وگیرنده بسازم؟


گفتم که باید به الکترونیک و بحث میکروکنترلرها مسلط باشید .




> نقشه ای از مدارش اگر دارین بزارین؟


همچین نقشه ای رو آماده و رایگان پیدا نمیکنید .




> وضمنن کامپیوتر من فقط پورت 
> usb
> داره


کار یکم سخت تر میشه ، باید اطلاعات رو از پورت USB بخونید و به سریال تبدیل کنید .

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

براي USB بهترين راه اينه كه فعلا از يك مبدل USB به سريال استفاده كنيد، تو بازار به قيمت 10 تا 20 پيدا ميشه

ضمنا كاري كه شما مي خواين انجام بدين چند سطح داره

1 - كامپيوتر و برنامه نويسي
2 - الكترونيك شامل ميكروكنترلر كه راحت ترينش AVR هست و نسبتا راحت و صنعتي PIC
3 - ماژولهاي فرستنده گيرنده

در زمينه برنامه نويسي مي تونيد از ويژوال بيسيك و كنترل MSCOMM استفاده  كنيد
اما با توجه به موارد بالا مي بينيد كه نميشه بدون خوندن كتاب و داشتن اطلاعات همچين كاري انجام داد، اما اگر يه چيز حاضر آماده مي خواين بهتره سفارش بدين براتون بسازن چون اگر نخواين خودتون ياد بگيرين پس ساختنش توسط خودتون هم فايده اي نداره

----------


## aleas2

> سلام
> 
> براي USB بهترين راه اينه كه فعلا از يك مبدل USB به سريال استفاده كنيد، تو بازار به قيمت 10 تا 20 پيدا ميشه
> 
> ضمنا كاري كه شما مي خواين انجام بدين چند سطح داره
> 
> 1 - كامپيوتر و برنامه نويسي
> 2 - الكترونيك شامل ميكروكنترلر كه راحت ترينش AVR هست و نسبتا راحت و صنعتي PIC
> 3 - ماژولهاي فرستنده گيرنده
> ...


خب شما لینکی برای یادگیری میشناسین؟

----------


## vbhamed

سلام

كتابهاي مربوط به AVR و PIC تو بازار فراوونه، همچنين در اينترنت و سايتهايي مثل :

www.kavirelectronic.com
www.iranmicro.ir
www.yazdkit.com
.
.
.

----------


## aleas2

خب دوستان من مدارشو طراحی کردم فقط کسی میتونه برام یه سورس بنویسه که بتونم سرعت موتور کم زیاد کنم و جهتشو تغییر بدم و روشن خاموش کنم؟یعنی به 6تا command نیاز داریم یکی سرعت موتور زیاد کنه یکی سرعت موتور کم کنه یکی جت موتور به چپ یکی جهت موتور به راست یکی خاموش کردن یکی روشن کردن !!! خروجیشو بهusb بفرسته؟من از مبدل usb به سریال استفاده کردم؟

----------

